# Where to get glass?



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I am starting my second build. The viv will be a 35 gallon hexagon. It came with a stand but I need a glass top. It seems making my own lid is my best bet. I'm going to Need to trapozoids and a silicone hinge. I was just wondering what place would supply and cut the glass? I've got a local glass shop, ace, lowes, and home depot near me. I don't want to spend a ton on glass.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't think Home Depot does it anymore. Lowe's will cut glass but the guys at my local Lowe's act like I'm asking them to roll around in frog poo when I ask them to cut glass for me.

Ace cut some glass for me for 9 bucks. I don't know if they would do a fancy cut like yours or not. 

I'd go with a local glass shop. They'd have the right equipment and I bet they'd be excited about your reasons for the glass, so be sure to tell them all about your tank and your frogs.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Find a local glass shop, someone that does custom stuff like shower doors, display cases, etc... not just windows. I found a local guy in El Paso that Cut 12 total peices for 6 verts (3 20g and 3 29g), polished all the edges for Just under $50. A local fish store may have the hinges you want or you could buy from a sponsor. I got mine from Josh's.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'm leaning toward the local glass shop too.

How thick should the glass be?


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

1/8" should work.


----------



## TPinner (Aug 16, 2009)

Local glass store is best bet.

As far as thickness 1/8 should be fine but 3/16 may also work. Depends on the lip of the tank. When you buy the hinge make sure to get the correct glass thickness for the hinge. 

One additional suggestion. Sine this is a hexagon, you might want to consider buying the glass top at a local fish store for the tank. It will be cut perfectly, you can remove the back plactic part and add a vent. It will cost more, but you will avoid measuring and potentially making a mistake where you have to get the glass re-cut or shaved down (know from experience). 

Terry


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

lowes cuts all my glass and the guy who always cuts it hooks me up with good prices and other goodies. Plus it is less than a mile from my house, so that helps


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Brian317 said:


> lowes cuts all my glass and the guy who always cuts it hooks me up with good prices and other goodies. Plus it is less than a mile from my house, so that helps


I guess the guys at your Lowe's aren't mean and crotchety like the guys at my Lowe's


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

frogface said:


> I guess the guys at your Lowe's aren't mean and crotchety like the guys at my Lowe's


nah, most are friendly, but you get a few pains. I try to get my glass cut by the same guy bc he is awesome and nails exact measurements....plus hooks me up with spare glass and a good price


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Glass thickness will depend on what you want to put in there. If you plan on putting a lot of weight in there, get thicker glass that will better withstand the weight. If you plan on using foam to make fake stuff and it will be light, get thinner glass.


----------



## Lbacha (Sep 7, 2011)

Have you thought about Acrylic a lot easier to cut to shape and you can drill add acrylic hinges etc to it, just a thought..

Len


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Lbacha said:


> Have you thought about Acrylic a lot easier to cut to shape and you can drill add acrylic hinges etc to it, just a thought..
> 
> Len


Acrylic warps with moisture causing gaps big enough to lead to the discovery of frog jerky on your living room floor.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Acrylic warps with moisture causing gaps big enough to lead to the discovery of frog jerky on your living room floor.


And that is why I didn't even consider it.

What do you mean by fake Josh? There won't be a background so I am not using great stuff.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I figured that you were aware of this Rob. I was replying specifically to Lbacha.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Arcylic can be more expensive and it does warp. Unless, you get a thick sheet. if you get a thick sheet of acrylic, it wouldnt warp. Depends the type of arcylic as well.


----------



## Lbacha (Sep 7, 2011)

Acrylic can be made not to warp, unfortunately you need it to be thicker than equivalent glass, most people have bad experiences with acrylic warping because they use thin acrylic and subject it to alot of heat from their lamps. I was just throwing it out as an alternative to glass because it is alot easier to get cut to unique sizes. I still think the option of using a pre made glass aquarium lid is you best choice. 

Len


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Acrylic absorbs moisture. As a lid or a door, it will warp. It will be dry on one side and moist on the other. This will cause it to warp. It will warp no matter what brand it is. This is the nature of acrylic. Dry on one side, moist on the other. It will warp. Now upgrading to cell cast may reduce the problem, but slightly reduced warping still equals frog jerky. You could upgrade to Lexan but this will be 3 times the price of acrylic which is already 3 times the price of glass. You could raise the humidity inside your house to 90% humid and this will stop the warping. Of course your lid warping will be the least of your concerns when your house is rotting away.
1/4" acrylic will warp. 3/8" acrylic will warp. 1/2" acrylic will warp, so how thick are you willing to go, when glass would solve the problem?
Spend a little time researching the use of Acrylic for this particular application before continuing to defend it. It is simply NOT the best choice.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/33271-1-4-acrylic-glass-24x24x24-cube-tank.html


pl259 said:


> The thing with acrylic is that it's pretty hydroscopic compared to materials like glass and polycarbonate.
> 
> The inward facing sides of an acrylic tank are usually exposed to more moisture and will absorb more, than the outward facing sides. Because of this differential, the inner side expands faster than the outer, and it therefore has strong internal stresses that push it towards warping.
> 
> ...


----------

